# new to bodybuilding



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

hi y,all.

just wanted to introduce myself. im a new member to this forum and new to bodybuilding. im hoping to do my first comp next march and i have just started a diet and exercise programme. however im finding it tricky to keep up with meals and water intake at work, particularly on fridays and saturdays.(im a hairdresser and we are expected to just grab a bite of something between clients!) any tips and advice on this would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Poss try flapjacks and whey protien shakes, all the best...


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

cheers for that. already on a good quality protein powder tho i dont want to rely on it , wud prefer to get my protein from original sources, e.g. eggs fish chicken etc.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

you've only just started yuor exercise programme and don't follow a strict diet yet want to compete next march?? :$


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

personally i don't think it makes a difference where you get your protien from, i.e. whey, chicken, fish, whatever. Your body digest it all in the same way.

Of cause some people may disagree.


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Meaow KittyKat lol

Meal replacement shakes are a good idea, If u want to pack on muscle then u will have to up the calories too, What competition class are u interested in?

R


----------



## Ruggerbugger (Jan 16, 2007)

Try cooking up some Puy lentils. Cook them with celery, carrots and some bacon with a bit of stock. Tastes good and is a great supply of complex carbs and protein. I make this in big batches and then just put it in microwavable plastic dishes for a snack or to boost my main meals.


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

cheers guys for all your tips! they will be very useful! 

i want to enter the trained figure class in the competition next march so i kno i will have to increase calorie consumption. at the min im following a low carb diet for few weeks, due to change next week. see below.

7am (before 20min cardio) protein shake 2 fatburners, creatine and glutamine

7.30am porridge with half water half milk, protein shake

10.30am chicken and ice

1.30pm tuna/chicken salad, fat free bio yogurt

4.30pm protein shake, few strawberries

6pm a black coffee and 2 fatburners before i head to gym.

protein shake before and after workout

dinner is lean mince or salmon, with sweet potatoes and veg.

supposed to have eggs a couple hours after but i never have enough time before bed. before bed protein and glutamine and zinc

like i said this will be changed next week.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

4 someone who is new to bodybuilding? you sure do have your diet nailed...


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

hi n welcome kitty!


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

aye, in theory its nailed!!lol! like i said finding it hard at work tho i have been managing betr this week. my boss knows my plans so hes quite understanding about it. not missing chocolate as much as i expected to either.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

welcome aboard kitty kat


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

hiya steveg! nice pic by the way!


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

hiya t .h.s. any advice or receipes for liquid meals? i got some of those met-rx mrp,s but they make me gag!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I use chocolate USN stuff - her indoors can't stand any shakes tho, they have the same effect on her. (Strawb and Vanilla USN stuff aint too great)

I find shakes taste nicer when not blended, but should in a USN hand mixer (other brands of hand shakers are available...  )

You could always try something like Pure Whey, some ready brek, some milk and some nesquik or similar.

Sometimes tho you just gotta hold your nose and neck it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Different shakes will taste different, some very nice and some not so nice... Some are not to be mixed in a blender and some are, read the instructions on the back...

My favourite shakes are Muscle Milk (strawberry) and they taste like a strawberry shake.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

thanks, it was taken backstage after last years ifbb world championships.

personally i like shakes made with, whey, vitargo and a yohgurt


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks guys! im currently using extreme protein from extreme nutrition, i only ever get choccy ones, i find other flavours way too sweet! (and im sweet enuf as it is!lol!)

i have another question, im currently doing full body workout, 4 days, and cardio every day, just want to know, shud i b increasing the weight and if yes how often?


----------



## rick_pne (Mar 26, 2007)

kittykat said:


> thanks guys! im currently using extreme protein from extreme nutrition, i only ever get choccy ones, i find other flavours way too sweet! (and im sweet enuf as it is!lol!)
> 
> i have another question, im currently doing full body workout, 4 days, and cardio every day, just want to know, shud i b increasing the weight and if yes how often?


4 days, full body every day? or Muscle group a day over four days?

If you are Bulking up, i would recommend not doing cardio every day. Try and limit your Cardio to 30 minute sessions, 3 times a week.

Try and add a bit every week. But if not do what i do.

Say im doing (this is an example not true) 20kg dumbell Curls (Dumbell). And i cannot increase it anymore due to the plates i can add on arent low enough. Then this is what i do...

Say i have a plan to do 8,8,6,6 on my first week..

On my second week i will...8,8,8,6...then on the third week

8,8,8,8...After this week i can normally add the extra weight, then start all over gain.

In order to Bulk up you need to be taking in more QUALITY Calories than you use up, this is the only way you can build muslce.

You should also be only training each muscle group once a week...

Especially the big groups like the Chest.

The Biceps can be done up to twice, but i tend not to, due to them being worked when i do my Back workout.

Hope this help you mate..

Remember that Nutrition is the most important part of your Goals...*WHATEVER* they may be.


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks for that! gona give that a go and see wot happens!


----------



## iwannabbig (May 21, 2008)

welcome kitty


----------



## iwannabbig (May 21, 2008)

hi kitty and welcome aboard


----------

